# Differences between 16gb and 32gb?



## nodixe (Aug 27, 2011)

Are there any hardware differences between the two?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

I've only heard that it is an increase in memory. I doubt they would beef up the specs this quickly.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

They are 100% identical with the exception of storage.


----------



## Natey2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Yes: $50 difference. 
FYI, many credit cards offer a 60-day price protection/matching guarantee, so if you bought the 16GB version for $250, you can file a claim to get $50 back. 
I did, and received a $50 check from the credit card company.

And have they fixed the "screen lift" manufacturing defect that was showing up in many of the 16GB units?


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

No real difference besides storage.

-Sent from Marino's Nexus 7-


----------



## yutzybrian (Jun 24, 2011)

Natey2 said:


> And have they fixed the "screen lift" manufacturing defect that was showing up in many of the 16GB units?


No problems whatsoever with the screen on my 32gb


----------



## mrZoSo (Jan 4, 2012)

* Q: Differences between 16gb and 32gb?*

* A: 16gb







*


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

yutzybrian said:


> No problems whatsoever with the screen on my 32gb


Yeah my original 16GB N7 had screen lift. The 32GB I got after selling my 16GB does not have the screen lift issue. Seems they solved that issue after the first wave of devices.


----------



## Fusi0n (Jul 15, 2012)

One leaves a bigger dent in your wallet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Natey2 (Jun 7, 2012)

In another thread, possibly on XDA, someone with both devices indicated that his 32GB version charged *faster* than his 16GB version.
Could the newer 32GB versions have a different/enhanced charging circuitry?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Natey2 said:


> In another thread, possibly on XDA, someone with both devices indicated that his 32GB version charged *faster* than his 16GB version.
> Could the newer 32GB versions have a different/enhanced charging circuitry?


Did he charge both devices side by side from both battery's being completely drained or is he just going by what he remembered when he owned the 16gig version?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

JBQ mentioned at one point that there was a change in power management hardware that would make AOSP builds before a certain date incompatible with the newer productions of the N7 (ie 32GB). I believe this could be part of the situation with different charging rates.


----------

